# Bachern - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 6
Hier in Bayern haben alle Bauernhöfe einen sogenannten Haus-Namen.
Dieser kleine Hof heißt "Bauernbäck" und war einmal ein schöner Hof.
Jetzt steht er leer und nur dieses Eingangsportal aus Holz ist noch relativ
gut erhalten. 

Here in Bavaria all farms have a so-called house name. This small farm
called "Bauernbäck" and was once a beautiful yard. Now he stands empty 
and only this entrance wood is relatively well preserved.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You capture the look of old and worn wood. Beautiful.

Sie erfassen das Aussehen von alten und abgenutzten Holz. Schöne.


----------

